# Ukraine Security Service Shuts Down Illegal Crypto Mining Farm With 3,800 PS4 Consoles



## P4-630 (Jul 11, 2021)

The Ukrainian security service SBU has closed an illegal crypto mining farm in the city of Vinnytsia.
Cryptominers used an abandoned warehouse there and tapped power from the city's electricity grid to mine cryptocurrencies.

According to the SBU, the mining farm was located in a former building of electricity company JSC Vinnytsiaoblenerho.
The perpetrators thereby illegally used the electricity network of that company.
According to the authorities, the monthly costs would amount to a maximum of 7 million Ukrainian hryvnia, converted about 215,000 euros.

According to the SBU, the mining farm consisted of 5000 hardware parts, which were used for mining cryptocurrencies.
The SBU confiscated the hardware. The components include, for example, 500 video cards and 50 processors, the SBU reports.
It is striking that there were also 3800 PlayStation 4 consoles with an internet connection in the crypto mining farm, Tom's Hardware also writes.
That suggests that these consoles were used for crypto mining, although the SBU does not confirm this.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jul 11, 2021)

Technically that is the target exascale solution. It is interesting how the virtual operators missed the power limits. I cannot tap more than 6kW a day on a consumer subscription. They were pretty crazy with that regard.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 11, 2021)

Jesus. 

Wonder what the value of the hardware is?


----------



## Soup` (Jul 11, 2021)

So that's where the PS4 stock has been going to.









						Last-gen Consoles from Sony, Microsoft Also Facing Stock Issues in the US
					

As pressure mounts over Sony and Microsoft's (in)ability to deliver their current-gen PS5 and Xbox Series S|X consoles at a fast enough pace to satisfy demand, it seems that users now have yet another reason to throw their gamer hands up in the air in frustration. Stocks of new PS4 / PS4 Pro and...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## delshay (Jul 11, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Wonder what the value of the hardware is?



What's it worth worse case 150 -175 USD multiply by the number of units.


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 11, 2021)

I got to say, that's actually pretty impressive.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 11, 2021)

delshay said:


> What's it worth worse case 150 -175 USD multiply by the number of units.


 Probably less than the electricity they stole


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 11, 2021)

I wonder how you can mine with PS4, as far as I know it barely was cracked.


----------



## mtcn77 (Jul 11, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I wonder how you can mine with PS4, as far as I know it barely was cracked.


A professor was solving math using 500 ps3's. I bet 3800 regular x86 ps4's are easier.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Good riddance to mining


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 11, 2021)

mtcn77 said:


> A professor was solving math using 500 ps3's. I bet 3800 regular x86 ps4's are easier.


PS3 unlike PS4 had official linux distro. It sure made it easy to make do things like that. PS4 never got anything like that and while it was hacked sooner, it was never hacked in practically viable way. PS3 became practically hacked in late days. So again, I wonder how they did that.


----------



## Totally (Jul 11, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I wonder how you can mine with PS4, as far as I know it barely was cracked.



It was cracked and rooted in 2017 iirc, and just recently they found a 0-day that makes it even easier.



The red spirit said:


> PS3 unlike PS4 had official linux distro. It sure made it easy to make do things like that. PS4 never got anything like that and while it was hacked sooner, it was never hacked in practically viable way. PS3 became practically hacked in late days. So again, I wonder how they did that.



It was actually 2016

Root + Jailbreak + Sandbox exscape









						PS4 Root Privilege Escalation & Prison Break / Sandbox Break PoC
					

Yesterday we reported news of PS4 Dlclose Root Privilege Escalation, and today PlayStation 4 developer BigBoss returns bringing a PS4 proof-of-concept with LibPS4 / PS4Link / PS4SH Dlclose root privilege escalation and prison break plus sandbox break! :D     From GitHub:  debug.sh [PS4][INFO]...




					www.psxhax.com


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 11, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I wonder how you can mine with PS4, as far as I know it barely was cracked.



You can run any unverified piece of code on it.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 11, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> You can run any unverified piece of code on it.


I very highly doubt that Sony would ever be fine with that. They are control maniacs and made insane PS3 anti-piracy system. Source or it didn't happen.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> You can run any unverified piece of code on it.


Sort of. The jail-break allows unsigned code but breaks the PSN and retail game playing...


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 11, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I very highly doubt that Sony would ever be fine with that. They are control maniacs and made insane PS3 anti-piracy system. Source or it didn't happen.



I don't think I was clear enough, the firmware is already exploited to the point where you can run anything on it. There is custom firmware and homebrew software aviable, there is no single source per say, you can just look this stuff up. It doesn't matter that Sony it isn't fine with it, it already happened, you can even load pirated games.



lexluthermiester said:


> Sort of. The jail-break allows unsigned code but breaks the PSN and retail game playing...


Obviously you don't care about that when you want to mine with it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> Obviously you don't care about that when you want to mine with it.


Exactly.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 12, 2021)

i am old enough to could have bought that stupid currency when it was nothing worth than a "whaaaat"...?
now me (a bit smarter):






okay monday again.... let's go to work...


----------



## delshay (Jul 12, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Probably less than the electricity they stole



One would think they would have taken all this into account if & when they get caught, so yeah, must have still made a nice tidy profit.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 12, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Probably less than the electricity they stole


This is why no one seriously mines with consoles.

One of two things happens.

One.) You don't make a profit over electric

Two.) You steal electric, make a profit, only to be caught.

It's not popular, and with good reason.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 12, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Probably less than the electricity they stole


Maybe?!
whats for sure is you could have heated 10 schools with the waste heat.
Energy especially Gas is tight in Ukraine.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 12, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I very highly doubt that Sony would ever be fine with that. They are control maniacs and made insane PS3 anti-piracy system. Source or it didn't happen.


ps4s can be jailbroken assuming they are on the correct firmware








						GitHub - IH0kN3m/Awesome-PS4-Jailbreak: A list of PS4 Jailbreak links.
					

A list of PS4 Jailbreak links. Contribute to IH0kN3m/Awesome-PS4-Jailbreak development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



heres some stuff on it


----------



## korbel (Jul 12, 2021)

hahaha, interesting happends near  my hometown)


----------



## defaultluser (Jul 12, 2021)

Once  you can buy enough Series S/X to do this I expect they will ditcxh PS4s and port it to the developer-unlocked consoles.

You just need to create UWB version of your app (the PS4 is running some custom UNIX port, but that didn't stop these devs)

if you can assemble enough devices, then you can jusytify the dev costs of making a UWB app (gong to laugh when the Series x outsells the PS5 starting next year)


----------

